# Sarah Brady Dead at 73



## turtledude (Apr 3, 2015)

Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory


----------



## S.J. (Apr 3, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory


No doubt the slimeballs will try to get some political mileage out of it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2015)

The record shows that you two morons are the only ones to try scoring political points on a corpse.

So far.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 3, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The record shows that you two morons are the only ones to try scoring political points on a corpse.
> 
> So far.



I guess you are too stupid to have listened to the various cyber fellation she received from anti gun toads in the press.  I'd love to compare my resume and IQ with yours.  Of course you'd probably eat a gun afterwards because you have the IQ of a tadpole and the personality of a herpes sore


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The record shows that you two morons are the only ones to try scoring political points on a corpse.
> ...



I guess you're too stupid to read what the thread says.  Point stands.  
And you couldn't even figure out how to link the story.  Moron.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah God forbid someone try to carry on her life's work in the name of her and her husband.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 4, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Yeah God forbid someone try to carry on her life's work in the name of her and her husband.




Denying a right to law abiding citizens is a shitty life's work...and considering that the laws they passed, and fought to impose on all of us.....would not have stopped the shooter that shot her husband....so their life's work was actually pointless at best....and injured innocent people at worst....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 4, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah God forbid someone try to carry on her life's work in the name of her and her husband.
> ...


Oh I know guns aren't going anywhere in this country.  But I'm glad the anti-gun crowd exists to keep things from getting out of hand.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 4, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



yes...we wouldn't want too many innocent people surviving violent criminal attacks by using guns to stop them......the anti gun movement needs dead people to drag in front of the cameras of their minions in the democrat controlled press...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2015)

Annnd make it three cowards.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Annnd make it three cowards.




Says the coward posting on the Internet.........time penis insult...3....2....1....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The record shows that you two morons are the only ones to try scoring political points on a corpse.
> 
> So far.




and says the guy whose side finds great glee in dragging the bodies of dead children in front of a camera before they have stopped bleeding in order to score points for the anti gun agenda.....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The record shows that you two morons are the only ones to try scoring political points on a corpse.
> ...



uh.. really.
What is this...  "side" of mine then?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Annnd make it three cowards.
> ...



Hey, they're your posts.  Read the thread.
The simple fact is it's only you, and the first two morons, who jumped in to play political fooball before the casket's closed.

I didn't say a damn thing but to observe that.

You're opportunists and frauds.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 4, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory


This post is further evidence that ignorance and stupidity are prerequisites for being conservative.

It's also further evidence that most on the right are scum – a woman has died and conservatives ridicule that death with partisan idiocy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory
> ...


The evidence mounts.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 4, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah God forbid someone try to carry on her life's work in the name of her and her husband.
> ...


And another moron from the right meets the requirements for being conservative.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Annnd make it three cowards.



Oh, you realized you forgot to count yourself.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 4, 2015)

My condolences.  I did not agree with her,  but she took a stand for what she believed in,  and I think her motives were pure.  There are not many better things I could say about anyone.  I hope that she and Jim are reunited and that they walk streets of gold together this Easter's Eve.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 4, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Why are you such a fan of sarah brady?  Its bad enough that you pretend to support gun rights but this is idiotic


----------



## turtledude (Apr 4, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory
> ...



STFU poser. I am not a conservative but a libertarian.  You are too stupid to understand the difference.  and I was attacking anti gun Democraps but you are too dense to understand the they are not sarah brady
  Moron


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 4, 2015)

Our gun-grabber liberals really have their knickers all a-twist over Mrs. Brady NOT having been shot.

To them, she died a meaningless death.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2015)

Missourian said:


> My condolences.  I did not agree with her,  but she took a stand for what she believed in,  and I think her motives were pure.  There are not many better things I could say about anyone.  I hope that she and Jim are reunited and that they walk streets of gold together this Easter's Eve.



See that ^^^?

That's called "class".
What the OP, his two fluff girls and Pee Wee Herman forgot to bring.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2015)

My sister became friends with Sarah Brady sometime after the assassination attempt on Reagan.  Said she was very likable, as was Jim Brady.  They were not liberals.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> My sister became friends with Sarah Brady sometime after the assassination attempt on Reagan.  Said she was very likable, as was Jim Brady.  They were not liberals.




Except perhaps as regards the 2nd amendment...........?


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 4, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The record shows that you two morons are the only ones to try scoring political points on a corpse.
> ...


The screen name says it all:
]


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 4, 2015)

Missourian said:


> My condolences.  I did not agree with her,  but she took a stand for what she believed in,  and I think her motives were pure.  There are not many better things I could say about anyone.  I hope that she and Jim are reunited and that they walk streets of gold together this Easter's Eve.


Everybody dies.

She got more than the allotted three score and ten.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2015)

2aguy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > My sister became friends with Sarah Brady sometime after the assassination attempt on Reagan.  Said she was very likable, as was Jim Brady.  They were not liberals.
> ...


That was after he was shot.  I don't hold that against her though.


----------



## guno (Apr 4, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory



*Nancy Reagan called Brady "a woman of immense courage, strength and optimism"*

*Nancy Reagan, Ronald Reagan’s widow, recalled the immediate aftermath of the assassination attempt.

In a statement emailed by the Reagan Foundation, she wrote: “Just over 34 years ago, we shared an experience that bonded us for life, as we comforted each other in a tiny, windowless office at the George Washington University Hospital Emergency Room, while awaiting word about whether our husbands would survive the horrific gunshots that had brought them there.”

Reagan also called Brady “a woman of immense courage, strength and optimism.”
*

*Sarah Brady Gun Control Activist Dies at 73*


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I don't see an avatar on him -- maybe it's blocked? -- but oozing in to kick political field goals on the still-warm corpse of the recently deceased who aren't there to defend themselves is clearly the mark of an abject coward pussy pissant.  He didn't even bother to try to legitimize his thread with a link of documentation.  We're supposed to just take the word of a coward pussy pissant that the person died at all.

When you find you posts being outclassed by S.J., you might as well hang it up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course once you do, your fellow traveller coward pussy pissants will be in to trash you too so ... stay classy, OP.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory



Sarah and James Brady were great Republicans

Even Ron Reagan supported the Brady bill



.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory
> ...



so what.  it was a democrat party scheme. not GOP


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



Republican Reagan supported it.......so did Bush

Good Republican legislation


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hey moron, Bush Opposed the Brady Bill-that's why it didn't pass until Clinton was in office


----------



## PredFan (Apr 5, 2015)

Good riddance.

I won't be attending her funeral but I approve of it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Good riddance.
> 
> I won't be attending her funeral but I approve of it.



Stay classy, definition-man.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



Bush renounced his NRA membership

Why don't you?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Good riddance.
> ...



Always.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory
> ...


Reagan supported it out of loyalty to his friend but he was a strong believer in the 2nd amendment.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



Reagan also supported the assault weapons ban

That's what happens when you are a victim of senseless gu violence


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Did either one end up keeping crazy people from getting guns and using them?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Sure they did


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Tell that to the parents at Columbine.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



So unless every single shooting can be stopped......you shouldn't try at all


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not when your efforts cause more innocent people to die or prevent law abiding citizens from defending themselves.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Very true

And when we compare our record of preventing our people from being killed to other nations with more stringent gun control...we fail miserably


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


lets cut the crap  You don't care about stopping crime because if you did you would favor stronger sentences against real criminals, and you wouldn't support crap like the brady bill or the Hughes amendment which do nothing to stop crime.  Its all about hassling people who don't buy into your leftwing wet dreams


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Oh please

We have more people in jail than any other country
We are one of the few civilized nations to still have a death penalty

Yet, it still results in us having four times the murder rate of European countries


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Gun control, or lack of gun control, does not make people want to kill other people.  THAT'S what you need to be addressing.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


lets cut the crap-your faux concern about crime rates fools no one.  None of the solutions you spew have any hope of actually stopping crime but rather are designed to harass law abiding people you detest as being conservatives.  so stop pretending its about crime, Its all about a culture you find hostile to your castrati communism


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Having a gun at your disposal makes those impulses more deadly


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



No single measure will cause all murders to go away. Collectively, they can make a difference
Our auto fatality rate has dropped dramatically. It was not a single law that did it but a combination of safer cars, safer roads and tougher laws

Same goes for guns


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 5, 2015)

And yet we don't read of liberals scrapping their SUVs to prevent them from killing.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And yet we don't read of liberals scrapping their SUVs to prevent them from killing.



SUVs?

We drive fucking Prius'


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> We drive fucking Prius'



So when one driving a pious little Prius runs down a pedestrian and kills him/her/it is that deceased any less dead than had the prig used an SUV?

Nope, if we're gonna stop traffic deaths we gotta stop all traffic.

Gun-grabber logic carried to its logical conclusion.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We drive fucking Prius'
> ...



We ARE talking Prius here

Hitting a pedestrian destroys a Prius but only irritates the pedestrian


----------



## PredFan (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



This right here. SJ wins the argument.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 5, 2015)

Gun control, no matter how many lefties lie, is not and never was about gun violence or the victims. It's about control, it always has been. 

If they cared about the people killed they would look into the reasons people kill. Instead they concentrate on the tool used. They only do that because it's opposite of what the right believes. It's stupid partisan hack bull shit from Progressives. The most worthless and destructive idiots mankind has ever produced.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Gun control, no matter how many lefties lie, is not and never was about gun violence or the victims. It's about control, it always has been.
> 
> If they cared about the people killed they would look into the reasons people kill. Instead they concentrate on the tool used. They only do that because it's opposite of what the right believes. It's stupid partisan hack bull shit from Progressives. The most worthless and destructive idiots mankind has ever produced.



Weird that you can't define it then, innit?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Gun control, no matter how many lefties lie, is not and never was about gun violence or the victims. It's about control, it always has been.
> 
> If they cared about the people killed they would look into the reasons people kill. Instead they concentrate on the tool used. They only do that because it's opposite of what the right believes. It's stupid partisan hack bull shit from Progressives. The most worthless and destructive idiots mankind has ever produced.



Regardless of the reason.....a gun provides the most efficient killing tool

Least amount of effort, instantaneous and no need to get up close to your intended victim


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 5, 2015)

My condolences to her family.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



guns are well made and safe.  no one has passed laws that have restricted the type of car people can own, or how many cars they can own or the power of car they can have.  Those tougher laws were directed against the CRIMINAL MISUSE of cars such as driving drunk.  You on the other hand, support laws that restrict the POSSESSION or ACQUISITION of guns.  SO YOUR MORONIC analogy has ABSOLUTELY NO RELEVANCE 

we have heard of cases where cars have malfunctioned.  Brakes fail, the accelerator sticks, the airbag fails to deploy.  What cases can you come up with where a gun suffers the same failures?


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Gun control, no matter how many lefties lie, is not and never was about gun violence or the victims. It's about control, it always has been.
> ...



wrong again, in SOME cases, the gun is the most efficient killing tool.  In other cases they are not.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


Where have you been the last fifty years?  There are hundreds of regulations telling how cars should be built, roads constructed and drivers regulated
It has saved tens of thousands of lives

Too bad we can't do the same with guns


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

Regulations we need for guns

1. Licensed owners who are trained and have no criminal or psychological records

2. Registrations for guns that follow the gun like a car registration does. You sell your gun to someone who doesn't have item 1..... You go to jail

Other nations do it and have murder rates of one quarter of ours


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


same with guns moron.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



Do we register guns?
Do we license owners?
Do we require insurance?

Not even close


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



do we require federal licenses to sell guns-yes
do we require background checks of car buyers NO
do we limit second hand car sales to INTRASTATE transactions-NO
can I buy a car in California?  Yes  a gun NO

So STFU moron, you are wrong


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



Until we can stop individual owners from selling their AR-15 to criminals

You STFU


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I doubt if convenience is an overriding factor to a deranged person who wants to kill somebody.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

why stop there-if we could just stop people from using guns illegally?  its already illegal to sell an AR-15 or any other gun to a criminal, Shit for Brains


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Owning firearms is a constitutional right, owning a car is not.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



you have to understand how the anti gun idiots think

1) people who aren't worried about a life sentence or execution for committing murder, armed robbery or forcible rape will worry enough (to be deterred) about a law that allegedly prevents them from owning guns (even though that is already the law)

2) people who own guns and have never misused them have to be harassed with additional laws that will restrict their ability to own guns they have never yet misused


that is the logic of the anti gun morons like RW


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And yet we don't read of liberals scrapping their SUVs to prevent them from killing.





S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Are you shittin' me?  It's usually _crucial._  Makes it real easy and real quick.  Lets you do it from a distance.  Convenience is the whole _point_.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



That's a completely false analogy anyway.  Cars are made for transport, not shooting.  Guns are made for shooting.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Tell that to RW, he's the one who was comparing them.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


yeah and yet cars are the instrument of death in so many more cases even though they aren't intended for offensive use


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




And knives, clubs and fists and feet kill more people than long guns...in particular, way more people are killed by knives, guns and fists and feet than AR-15 rifles....and yet they spend all of their energy trying to ban AR-15 rifles.......

liberals be crazy........


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

2aguy said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


that's because the purpose of gun control is to harass conservatives not criminals and gun haters assume most AR 15 owners are not liberals, socialists, progressives, communists or Obamatards


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

2aguy said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


That's because AR-15s are more of a threat to the government, which is why we have the second amendment in the first place, to protect us from them.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



And junk food, a lot more than that.  What's your point?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Henry brought it in here.
And then of course, true to form, ran away.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



that guns are not nearly as dangerous as cars

I suspect if lefties perceived car owners as mainly being Conservatives or Republicans, lefties would try to ban cars.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



STILL completely false analogy.  Guns are made to shoot; cars aren't.  You can't sit in a tree or in the trunk of a Chevy or behind a bush on a grassy knoll and pick people off with a car.  Even if you wanted to.

The simple fact remains, cars are made for movement; guns are made for aggression.  They're two completely different things.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


  Sorry, pogo, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



and yet cars are used to kill far more people than firearms

and you still seem unable to get the point


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



Horseshit, they are not.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yes, they are.  Prove him wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



He made the assertion-- it's his to prove.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You mean the Harry Reid standard doesn't apply here?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I was not able to find stats on homicides by motor vehicle but according to this estimate, gun deaths are about to eclipse ALL deaths from motor vehicles, _including_ accidents, which would have to be 99+% of that total number anyway.

In oth4er words it's not even anywhere near remotely close.  Nowhere near remotely near.

It just doesn't make sense if you're going to kill somebody, given a choice of gun or car, to choose the latter.  Just as you wouldn't use a rifle to fish an errant piece of bread out of the toaster.

The comparison completely fails.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2015)

Pogo....you have to stop buying anti-gun nut propaganda....they let their irrational fear of guns compromise their ability to tell the truth.....

Are guns more likely to kill you than a car is No - Crime Prevention Research Center

Here is the letter that we submitted:


Dear Letters Editor:


Your “Bangers v bullets” (Jan 10th) misleadingly claims that car deaths have fallen more than guns deaths because cars face more safety regulations.


Compare similar categories.  *While 99.4% of car deaths arise from accidents in 2013, that percentage is only 1.5% for guns. * 64% of gun fatalities are suicides.  *If increased safety regulations are the solution, why is it that between 2000 and 2012 accidental deaths from cars fell by 18% and those from guns by 35%?*


Gun deaths are rising because there has been a 28% increase in firearm suicides.  But non-firearm suicides increased even faster (56%) –something is causing suicides generally to rise.


Despite your claim, domestic violence simply doesn’t account for a large share of gun deaths — only 3% of gun deaths in 2012 involved murders of immediate or extended family members.


The regulations you mention do real harm.  About 99 percent of background check denials under the Brady Act are false positives, not criminals.  Some denials mean people can’t defend themselves.


As for gun deaths for 15-24 year olds, most involve gang fights.  One solution: Try legalizing drugs.


Regards,


The claim that total automobile deaths have fallen relative to firearm deaths can be seen in this figure, though it is also clear that the drop occurred during the recession of 2008 and 2009 (part of that drop is due in part to some reduction in driving).







The types of deaths by cause show that auto accidents are overwhelmingly accidental deaths and those by firearms are suicides.







There are two problems with the claim that regulations are responsible for the drop in accidental motor vehicle deaths .  First, virtually the entire drop occurred in two years during the recession (2008 and 2009) and it is hard to think of any new regulations that would produce such a sudden and large drop (most regulations would have a gradual impact over time has new cars with those features made up a greater and greater share of the cars on the road).  Most likely the drop occurred because of changing driving habits (such as some reduction in how much people drove).  It is because of this point that we are unlikely to see firearm deaths exceed motor vehicle deaths in 2015.


The long sustained high gasoline prices since the beginning of the Obama administration also had an impact.  From the beginning of 2011 until the end of November 2014, the price of gasoline never fell before $3.00 a gallon.  One has to go back to the beginning of the Obama administration to find gas prices as low as they have now gone.  The new lower prices of gas at about $2 will probably also increase driving distances, particularly if the prices stay low for a while.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 6, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


 
We have had hundreds of thousand of fatalities due to auto accidents

So many in fact that we insisted on safer cars, better roads, insurance, licensed drivers, tougher driving laws. All of these have combined to reduce our auto fatality rate in half

Why cant we do the same with our gun fatality rate?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Because you can't stop people killing themselves...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


 

I laughed when I saw your suicide statistics

Why do you so easily dismiss suicide?  Those deaths don't matter?

Suicide by gun is different than suicide by other means. A suicide attempt by gun is instantneous and permanent. Lets look at the second most popular method of suicide....pills
Take an overdose and you have time to change your mind and call for help. You can be found unconscious and revived
A bullet to the head does not give you that luxury


----------



## turtledude (Apr 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



so why should guns be restricted with a penalty for disobedience to prevent suicides? and how does the threat of penalty deter a suicide?


----------



## turtledude (Apr 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



we have sold more and more guns and yet gun accidents have decreased as has gun crime

more people driving does not decrease accidents.  More people packing heat decreases gun crime


----------



## turtledude (Apr 6, 2015)

Gun banners don't understand that most car deaths come from people using the cars as intended but negligently.  Most gun deaths come from people MISUSING the weapons DELIBERATELY.  Trying to extrapolate what decreases negligent CAR ACCIDENTS to DELIBERATE criminal misuse of firearms is patently idiotic


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 6, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 
Depressed people should not have access to guns
Soldiers diagnosed with PTSD should not have access to guns

The NRA makes sure they do


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 6, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


 
More people "packing heat" has done nothing to decrease crime


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo....you have to stop buying anti-gun nut propaganda....they let their irrational fear of guns compromise their ability to tell the truth.....
> 
> Are guns more likely to kill you than a car is No - Crime Prevention Research Center
> 
> ...



Maybe you need to spend less time fellating your gun barrel and more time learning to read.

Here's what the poster said:



turtledude said:


> and yet cars are used to kill far more people than firearms



Get that?   Cars are *used for* that purpose.  That means _intentional _vehicular homicide.  And that's what I didn't find figures on, although it's his point to prove, not mine.  And I demonstrated that ALL car deaths, the overwhelming majority of which are accidents, are on the same level as death by firearm.  Now separate out how many of those vehicular deaths are intentionally running somebody over.

Second, a death is a death -- suicide doesn't "not-count" because of who its target is.  That is in fact part of the point that firearms make it that easy to do.  So you're massaging numbers on both ends.

Here's an idea: stop fetishizing death and violence and toys that go boom-boom.  What a concept.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 6, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory




bummer 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 6, 2015)

Missourian said:


> My condolences.  I did not agree with her,  but she took a stand for what she believed in,  and I think her motives were pure.  There are not many better things I could say about anyone.  I hope that she and Jim are reunited and that they walk streets of gold together this Easter's Eve.




bs the brady campaign lied /lies through their teeth on gun issues 


besides that 

the road to hell is  paved 

with liberal intentions


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 6, 2015)

Can't escape the simple fact.

Cars are far more numerous than guns and kill proportionately.  Yes, they (cars) can be used for "worthwhile" purposes but while doing that they're also polluting the air!

No question.  Before messing with guns it's essential that we get motor vehicles out of the hands of ordinary people and restrict their use to law enforcement and emergency services.  Volunteer fire departments in rural areas?  Think of them as a well-regulated militia and allow them to have motor vehicles but only to use them in performance of duty.

Think of the children whose lives would be spared!


----------



## turtledude (Apr 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo....you have to stop buying anti-gun nut propaganda....they let their irrational fear of guns compromise their ability to tell the truth.....
> ...




what idiocy.  they aren't intentionally used for that, merely used

anyone who spews the term fetish or fetishizing is probably not worth listening to


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Japan has absolute gun control....and they kill themselves at twice our rate...ditto a SouthKorea.....jumping in front of a train or off of a building...just as one way as a gun  moron....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2015)

what you don't get...moron...is that gun murder, as intentional as it is.....is only 8-9000 each year.......that is intentional breaking of the law with a gun...out of over 320 million guns in private hands...


Now moron....car accidents are over 30,000 a year........a tool that causes over 30,000 unintentional deaths a year...........with all of the safety features, with all of the mandatory driving instruction.....

so the car is far more dangerous than guns and we allow 16 year old children to drive them and they can't own a hand gun till they are 21....


You are the moron.........


----------



## PredFan (Apr 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Gun control, no matter how many lefties lie, is not and never was about gun violence or the victims. It's about control, it always has been.
> ...



ZZZZzzzzzz....


----------



## PredFan (Apr 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Gun control, no matter how many lefties lie, is not and never was about gun violence or the victims. It's about control, it always has been.
> ...



No shit?


----------



## Politico (Apr 7, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Wonder if some Democraps in Congress will try to push for some new gun ban in her memory


Who?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2015)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 
WOW....how astute

You figured out that Japan and Korea have cultures of suicide for honor

But somehow you managed to tie it to gun control in a desperate attempt to support your point


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2015)

2aguy said:


> what you don't get...moron...is that gun murder, as intentional as it is.....is only 8-9000 each year.......that is intentional breaking of the law with a gun...out of over 320 million guns in private hands...
> 
> 
> Now moron....car accidents are over 30,000 a year........a tool that causes over 30,000 unintentional deaths a year...........with all of the safety features, with all of the mandatory driving instruction.....
> ...


 
Even the NRA realizes how ridiculous tying gun deaths to car deaths is.

They also realize that by tying themselves to auto fatalities they also open up the prospect of insurance, licensing and gun registration

You sure you want to be treated like cars?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





No moron.....you anti gunners always claim if we had gun control we would have a lower suicide rate....that is your claim, not mine.....and Japan and South Korea show you idiots have no clue what you are talking about....suicide is not dependent on method.....it depends on the people doing it and how much they really want to die........moron....


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 7, 2015)

2aguy said:


> No moron.....you anti gunners always claim if we had gun control we would have a lower suicide rate....that is your claim, not mine.....and Japan and South Korea show you idiots have no clue what you are talking about....suicide is not dependent on method.....it depends on the people doing it and how much they really want to die........moron....



Uh ... I think you are getting a little worked up over nothing.

I mean why are you arguing with someone who thinks Sarah Brady should be considered an American Hero because she worked so hard to get legislation passed that ultimately failed in achieving its goal and is no longer relevant since it expired without recourse?

If they want to hold someone up as a National Hero for working  on failing legislation that accomplished nothing worthwhile ... Then why stop at Sarah Brady?

.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2015)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 
Actually they don't show that at all

Their number is high because attempts are high. Add guns to the equation and their rates will be even higher

Suicide by gun is instantaneous and almost always lethal. You have a split second to change your mind before the bullet blows your brains out

Overdose, slitting your wrists, knives and even hanging provide time for you to be rescued or change your mind

There is also something romantic as you grasp the gun in your hand and it speaks to you..........Do it, do it, do it......BOOM


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 7, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > No moron.....you anti gunners always claim if we had gun control we would have a lower suicide rate....that is your claim, not mine.....and Japan and South Korea show you idiots have no clue what you are talking about....suicide is not dependent on method.....it depends on the people doing it and how much they really want to die........moron....
> ...




As someone who has watched the left/right, gun/ anti gun debate....you have to address them everywhere.....people who have no dog in the fight get the anti gun message everywhere they turn....movies, the news, television shows, the newspapers....and here on these message boards.......they get subliminal saturation that guns are bad.....and if we want to keep our gun rights, we need to fight them in every venue......and as they do to our people, we need to make sure people know Sarah Brady was a fool.....maybe a nice person...but in the gun debate she was a fool.........that none of her laws did anything to stop the things she campaigned against...so that the more current Sarah Brady clones.....bloomberg, everytown , the violence policy center....and all the other groups and anti gun individuals can be seen for the fools that they are as well.....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





> Suicide by gun is instantaneous and almost always lethal.



So is jumping off of a building or in front of a bullet train....moron.....



> There is also something romantic as you grasp the gun in your hand and it speaks to you



I know you are basically a moron....but you should probably get some help fairly quickly....it seems as though you have an issue that needs to be dealt with.......put the gun down.......


S


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 7, 2015)

2aguy said:


> As someone who has watched the left/right, gun/ anti gun debate....you have to address them everywhere.....people who have no dog in the fight get the anti gun message everywhere they turn....movies, the news, television shows, the newspapers....and here on these message boards.......they get subliminal saturation that guns are bad.....and if we want to keep our gun rights, we need to fight them in every venue......and as they do to our people, we need to make sure people know Sarah Brady was a fool.....maybe a nice person...but in the gun debate she was a fool.........that none of her laws did anything to stop the things she campaigned against...so that the more current Sarah Brady clones.....bloomberg, everytown , the violence policy center....and all the other groups and anti gun individuals can be seen for the fools that they are as well.....



I understand that ... But we need to refine the argument to address the facts pertinent to the matter.

A ... The legislation expired without recourse because it was knee-jerk bullshit to start with.
B ... The legislation was an utter failure because it resulted in doubling the sales of proposed banned weapons and accessories.

I hardly ever heard of assault weapons for sale outside of gun shows prior to the Brady Bill ... Now you can buy them over the counter at Wal-Mart.
Perhaps we need to simply remind the gun grabbers that the more they do to limit the availability of firearms ... The more they achieve in actually putting more weapons on the street.

.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm just happy she's dead.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > what you don't get...moron...is that gun murder, as intentional as it is.....is only 8-9000 each year.......that is intentional breaking of the law with a gun...out of over 320 million guns in private hands...
> ...



Don't have to cars aren't protected by Constitution....


----------



## Politico (Apr 8, 2015)

9thIDdoc said:


> I'm just happy she's dead.


I'm happy I don't know who she was.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2015)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 
I love your circular logic

2aguy:  You know....cars kill more people than guns

rightwinger:  Then lets have registration, insurance, licensing like we have with cars

2aguy:   But, but........Second Amendment...Second Amendment


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You don't get that cars and guns serve a different purpose, a car is for transportation and a gun is for self defense, against both criminals and the government....and any form of licensing, registration or insurance mandate is a poll tax on that right......it is a method for the government to deny law abiding citizens access to a right, not a mode of transportation........completely different concepts.......moron....


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I love your circular logic
> 
> 2aguy:  You know....cars kill more people than guns
> 
> ...



Licensing, registration and insurance don't stop vehicle collision fatalities ... And driving is a privilege, not a right.

.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Licensing, registration and insurance do not apply to criminals or mass shooters...which are the two groups the anti gunners say is why they want licensing, registration and insurance..........

Liberals be crazy.......


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 8, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Licensing, registration and insurance do not apply to criminals or mass shooters...which are the two groups the anti gunners say is why they want licensing, registration and insurance..........
> 
> Liberals be crazy.......



They conveniently lump in registration with the other stuff as well ... When there is only one reason a government would want to register firearms.
It isn't for fees that would go towards providing better shooting ranges and maintenance.

.


----------



## turtledude (Apr 8, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Licensing, registration and insurance do not apply to criminals or mass shooters...which are the two groups the anti gunners say is why they want licensing, registration and insurance..........
> 
> Liberals be crazy.......


that is because crime control is not what really motivates those turds


----------



## prison/con.net (May 21, 2015)

good riddance


----------



## guno (May 21, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> good riddance


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Hopefully a piece of trash  be next


----------



## prison/con.net (May 21, 2015)

which one, tho? there's so many liberal gun grabbers? where to start?


----------



## guno (May 21, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> which one, tho? there's so many liberal gun grabbers? where to start?




What trash says what?


----------



## prison/con.net (May 21, 2015)

that's what I thought, a pos gun grabber on a gun forum.


----------

